# my molly wont give birth.



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

my molly is heavely pregnant and i can see eyes in her and she wont give birth


----------



## IAoddball (Jun 19, 2012)

Does her anal area look boxy? I thought that about mine too, prego for what seemed like forever. Then it seemed like overnight, her anal area seriously looked like a square, then all of a sudden we had 70 fry in a matter of minutes. Just keep an eye on her belly, if it looks like a box, get her seperated


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

They do stay pregnant for a bit. Try to make her feel comfy. Live plants swimming at the top of the tank will help. :]


----------



## endlerguppy (May 7, 2012)

*she was*

she was in a breeding box but didnt like it so i let her out today and then she started to attack the other fish so i had to put her back in the breeder box.


----------



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

I would keep her in the breeder box until she gives birth anyways. He probably feels safer in the box.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i always tell folks...." the more you mess with stuff ; the more problems you create for yourself" this goes for playing shuffleboard with your fish as well...especially livebearers ready to give birth...an established tank with lots and lots of floating plants is where you should put the fish a couple of weeks before they are ready..
i keep several strains of guppies..each strain has their own tank with plenty of hornwort to help protect the fry...


----------

